# Samsung LED DLP vs. Mits 65835



## bricot (Jan 7, 2008)

I was heading towards getting the Sammy, yet everyone seems to be dropping them. Bestbuy, etc says they won't be ordering them anymore... any clue why? Do they have a new model coming?

Unfortunately no one has the two sets available to view side by side. When I go from the two local stores here, the Mits picture always seems to be better (clearer, less pixelization, smother line's, etc) They are both supposedly running 720 Satellite sources. The Mits has a 6 color wheel compared to the 5 ... Thoughts?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would probably chalk up the differences to out of the box settings. I believe the DLP LED's are set to Dynamic, which does not look that good to me. That's not to take anything away from Mits... they sell a lot of units for a reason. With bulbs at 100 bucks now, Sammy may not hold that edge with not having to replace the bulb.

As far as Sammy displays... I think they are here to stay for a while. The technology has done well thus far and they have announced newer models coming out later. They advertised the Darkchip 4 at CES, but have yet to release it. Not sure why BB would drop them.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

could just be that they don't sell at that particular store.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I know of several dealers that have dropped Samsung because of the far higher failure rates on the DLP sets compared to most other brands. They are great performers and can be calibrated better than most others, but they do tend to break a lot. Samsung's response has been less than helpful in some cases. Compare to Mits, who has had many problems with bad caps in the first generation DLPs, but has been extending warranty help to many affected users. They also proactively extended warranties on at least two other problems.

Samsung bought market share in DLP with low prices. They got them low for a reason.


----------

